
Open Source Projects - r_ligier
What are some open source projects that are doing big things but are not very popular&#x2F;known?
======
atypicality
It makes enough sense to me that open source projects focused on their core
objective are not as focused on the publicity aspect of their effort hence no
real marketing of the solution is happening

